# Forenbersicht > Windsurfen lernen >  >  3fachloop

## Gast

ich surfe jetzt schon seit 2 tagen und hab noch keinen dreifachloop gestanden.ich bin eigendlich schon ziehmlich gut und fusschlaufen hab ich auch schon auf meinen rookie genagelt.ich hab nur das problem das ich nicht ins gleiten komme aber sonst bin ich schon ziemlich weit im looptraining.

----------


## Gast

Hm geht mir hnlich. Ich trainiere noch am double front loop hab aber das Problem das ich bei der Landung nicht im gleiten bleibe. Auerdem ist der Aufschlag ziemlich hart. Wei jemand Rat :) ? Die Loops sind eigentlich ganz einfach. Einfach mit so um die 40 Knoten deftig berpowert auf so ne 1 Meter Brandungswelle semmeln und dann das Segel nach hinten ziehen und das hintere Bein einziehen. Im hchsten Punkt sich dann einfach Kamikaze mit dem Brett und Segel nach vorne schmeisen. :)

Viel Spa beim ben

----------


## AMoK

Hey Christian ! 
Ich habe deinen Tip mal ernstgenommen und das probiert !
Als Anfaenger hatte ich gleich beim ersten Versuch Erfolg, aber beim zweiten habe ich mir beide Beine und einen Arm gebrochen !
Ich bin weitergefahren , zwar mit leichten Schmerzen , aber ich bin ja hart ! Allerdings moechte ich nun 500000 DM Schmerzensgeld von dir verlangen ! Dein Tip hat mcih einfach verleitet .

Desweiteren empfehle ich euch den Railslide Indy Nosegrab 360er , zu versuchen an tiefliegenden Stegen ! Einfach auf den Steg springen und bissel entlangsliden ... kein problem fuer Profis wie dich und mich !
:D

----------


## Gast

Beide Beine und einen Arm ? Da hast du ja nochmal Glck gehabt das du dir deinen 2. Arm nicht auch noch gebrochen hast :). Sonst wrs mit der Rckfahrt sicherlich problematisch geworden. Kleiner Tipp. Wenn du nur 25 Meter hoch springst kommen solche Brche seltener vor. Falls du dann den Double Front Loop beherrschst kannst du ja mal einen Double Rodeo Flip versuchen. Funktioniert hnlich wie der Double Front Loop nur das du nur noch beim Sprung mit einer Hand am Gabelbaum springst und die andere Hand wegstreckst :). So bleibt wenigstens immer ein Arm fr die Rckfahrt heil :)

----------


## Gast

des mit dem Railslide is net schlecht .den brich ich immer uber die lines von nem kitesurfer und slide bis nach oben zum kite und bring dann von oben eine double cheesroll mit anschlieendem airspock clew first one handed 540 . wenn du gluck hast musst du nur 4 monate im krankenhaus bleiben ooder in der kiste die so seltsame schwarze maenner verbuddeln fuer immer pennen.

 viel spass beim sliden aber vorsicht:nicht mit der finne dem kiter den  kopf runterhauen!!

----------


## Gast

ich komm immer nur bis zur mitte der lines . kann mir jemand nen tip geben wie man so weit slidet.braucht man da eine bestimmte technick oder n spetzielles board
 servus
  bitte helft mir

----------


## Gast

da brauchst du schon das neue freestyle board von f3. das ist 2 meter lang und 2 meter breit , mit dem ist das kein problem .
+du koenntest natuerlich auch einfach die neue 2 cm freestyle finne in dein board bauen , mit der gehts auch.

----------


## Gast

sag mal was redet ihr da fr ne scheisse?
ich wette von euch kann nicht mal einer ne
aerial jibe. also konzentriert euch lieber
aufs surfen als so ne scheisse auf diese page zu
bringen!!!!!!!!!

gre an alle normalen auf dieser
page


p.s.:falls es hier berhaupt welche gibt

----------


## Felix

He, bleib mal locker Walfisch :-))

ist doch ganz nett, wenn es hier mal n bisschen unernster als sonst zugeht! Oder hast Du deinen Ironiefilter ausgestellt?

Hang Loooooose,

Felix

----------


## Piggy

Also ich habe schon nach meiner aller 1. Surfstunde Nen 4fach Loop gezaubert.... ;-)


    Cu (under the Erde..)   PiGGY

----------


## Felix

Pah, das ist doch easy zu toppen. Mit Vollspeed den Niagara-Fall hinunterspringen, Brett aus dem Wind, Kopf aufs Kinn, Augen zum Schothorn und dann zhlen, zhlen, zhlen...

----------


## rip da lip

Aloha,
 p da Lp

----------


## Gast

Also Die ersten beitrge waren noch echt witzig aber langsam wird doof nich wahr piggy??

----------


## Piggy

Ah,der Komiker vom Dienst spricht... :-)  
Allgemein sind die Beitrge doch sooooo lustig, aber deiner ist echt der Hammer!HAHA. Ich find gar nix richtig Lustig.
Nimm doch nicht alles gleich so ernst!  :D

   Ciao   PiGGy

----------


## Gast

was redst du denn fr ne scheisse kannst net mal schreiben bestimme auch ne surfen  nur daheim auf der mikrowelle und willst uns hier den spass verderben  du solltest dich doch besser mal im lineup deiner mikrowelle die da in deiner kche steht setzten nur mal so zu abwechslung zwischen den hausarbeitenund dich dann bei ner besonders grossen welle mal mit ner gehirnwsche anfreunden      wie hast kein gehirn   na dann erst recht ab tr zu und ne den takeoff verpasse  gelle

#hey und hng loose  ich mein nur so nach der ersten min 650 watt

----------


## Gast

>Also ich habe schon nach meiner 
>aller 1. Surfstunde Nen 4fach 
>Loop gezaubert.... ;-) 
>
>
>    Cu (under 
>the Erde..)   PiGGY 
>
jau hab ich gesehen ganz ohne brett und segel  war aber auch ne fies lange treppe   und gelacht hat er er dann auch nimmer

----------


## Gast

>Aloha, 
> p da Lp  


shit i riped my lip   and now  what have i to do now  tell me

----------


## Gast

is klar ne...↕↕

----------


## Gast

hallo bleib ma ruhig ...
das liegt am nich-surfen syndrom...:)

----------

